# poudriere skipping on ports tree update



## poorandunlucky (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey,

poudriere is updating a ports tree, and it's outputting several of these lines:


```
Skipping dcc4625435f9d3a1db4d30a09ed241036c9fc7d85a8fc5ba0b43f3407675d877-515a81b88166d5426ce73cca5c457a2d4b07e42cf7fdef1f1  
Skipping 076c24aed719a2a6f7b89eb0b4a2c8d769023cf7cf6a8031d7ed9700d26bc6d5-a5c9386e3972dddf9b940dbdb838a8e846754c626e6a55477  
Skipping 8637bd72b1c8a517a8234a040ba7005ce2cc16eb8c0615d85fc280513c9312a1-cce7e2835d452aa3aafc63320b5547b9815be52863803d369
(317 of     3686 patchlist).
```

What's that?  Why is it skipping stuff?


----------

